# Trek 5200/5500 vs 5900 Superlight



## SANDICO (Mar 29, 2004)

Any of you Trek gurus out there have any feedback on this comparison? What's the ride like in comparo? Can you tell a diff in stiffness, road feedback (good and bad)? Also, anyone know what the 5200/5500 frameset weighs? I see that the 5900 frameset is 2.96 or something, according to the 04 Trek catalog. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Paco (Mar 3, 2004)

Weight and that's it. OCLV 110/120 refers to the amount of weight per sq meter (110 grams vs 120 grams). So basically you same 10 grams per sq meter. Since the only difference between the 52 & 55 is components. The 52, 55 & 59 all have the same frame dimensions, angles, etc. So it's just about weight.

If you were to paint the 52/55 and 59 the same and build them the same then I put money down that you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. When you test ride a 52, 55 or 59 what your feeling the difference is due mostly to the components and their weight/stiffness differences.

Now if you really want to discuss differences in ride quality then look at the Madone. That uses 110 OCLV and since the design is different you'll notice a difference there.

Also remember that carbon isn't the same with all manufacturers, for example Giants ride a lot different than Trek. This is due in part to the different carbon used and also different design, angles, tube lengths, etc.

Plus one great thing about Treks compared to other manufacturers is that you can repair a Trek frame and for a resonable price. All the others are made in one mold so if you crash or it cracks you're out one frame.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Doesn't know what he is talking about*

I've got a 5200 and a 5900. Train mostly on the 5200 and sunday rides on the 5900. Night and day as far as comparison. The 5900 is so much lighter than the 5200 and yes you could tell if you rode them back to back. I have a C-50 on order and have been told that the 5900 is still lighter than the Colnago by about 150grams. It's not even fair how light the 5900 is in comparison to other bikes and I won't even touch on how stiff it is. I would definately lean towards 5900.


----------



## klow (Apr 10, 2004)

*what about the trek 5000*

Both the Trek 5500 and 5900 are out of my price range.
Is the 5200 worth the extra $500 compared to the 5000?
I realize there is a slight step down in component. Any other differences?


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

5000 is the same frame as the 5200 and 5500 just different componets




klow said:


> Both the Trek 5500 and 5900 are out of my price range.
> Is the 5200 worth the extra $500 compared to the 5000?
> I realize there is a slight step down in component. Any other differences?


----------

